
Peter Thiel to Invest in Genital Herpes Vaccine - yakshaving_jgt
http://www.sj-r.com/news/20170419/paypal-co-founder-expected-to-invest-in-herpes-vaccine-maker-in-springfield
======
headmelted
First rule of technology:

Scratch your own itch.

Badum-tisch!

~~~
yakshaving_jgt
Hahaha! Bravo!

